# Motobecane Super Mirage 1979/80



## GMS65 (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm trying to track down a photo of my first real road bike, a Motobecane Super Mirage circa 1979 or '80. It was black w/ red detailing. I bought it new.

Any chance anyone out there has one and a photo they could share?

Thanks!

Geoff


----------



## tangotango (Mar 10, 2008)

*Here are some on Dallas CL*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/spo/686131026.html


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tangotango said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/spo/686131026.html




58"... wow, that thing is huge!


----------



## GMS65 (Oct 13, 2005)

Indeed! At 5'-7", I'd look like Moocher getting on Dave's bike in the Little 500 riding around on a 58. 

Great to see a picture of the bike - just like I remembered it. A little more digging on the web and I found that someone actually posted the catelog from that year - I love the internet! 

http://equusbicycle.com/bike/motobecane/1979/index.html

Thanks!


----------



## jaydub (Aug 8, 2008)

I can take some pictures of mine ...Just say the word..Jay


----------

